# Need to crank longer than normal to start



## box986 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello all,

2000 Altima 4cyl needs to be cranked longer than normal to start. Now my autostart won't start the car due to it's short cranking time. Seems that it is even harder to start if it doesn't start the first time. I just completed a tune up today and no change. Fuel problem? Sensor? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

when was the last time you had it tuned up?
do you live in a very cold area?


----------



## box986 (Nov 24, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> when was the last time you had it tuned up?
> do you live in a very cold area?


Just tuned it up today hoping the problem would be solved, but no luck. Car has 86K on the clock.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the resistance on the engine coolant temp sensor as well as the idle air control valve.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Check fuel filter or pump


----------



## box986 (Nov 24, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> check the resistance on the engine coolant temp sensor as well as the idle air control valve.


Thanks, I will do that next. 



Brianz01Altima said:


> Check fuel filter or pump


Changed the fuel filter with the tune up, no difference. I do not have a fuel pressure gauge but may have to get one if all other tests come back ok.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

How much charge does the batt have. If batt charge and wiring are good you may have a starter that wants to start going bad. The fuel supply could be a problem, but only if you are still having problems after start-up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a cranking engine means the starter is working. something is being affected by the cold.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> a cranking engine means the starter is working. something is being affected by the cold.


Wow, ok, slowing it down a little so the people that are pitting can catch-up. Yes, having an engine that turns-over does mean that the starter is working, however, there is a such thing as a weak starter. If I need to break this down even further please let me know. 

Also, just for future reference, an enging thats hard to start because of the cold weather is due more so to the thickening of the oil which makes the enginge parts harder to move, thats why we would use an oil with a higher viscosity so it won't freeze as fast.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Anyone have a value on this sensor??


----------

